# Have you ever deleted a library out of frustration or detestation?



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 24, 2022)

If so:

Which one(s)?
What was the straw that broke the proverbial camel's back that caused you to do so?

I just deleted the Gothic Sister library 

The V-script makes zero sense to me and I have wasted enough time trying to get it to work properly - sometimes the notes play, sometimes they don't - life is too short to deal with it -- not an expensive library but, no matter what it cost, it would have been deleted


----------



## Saxer (Jun 24, 2022)

Sampletank. Didn't add anything that already was on my drives in a better version. It's a few years ago so they might have done updates or additions meanwhile.

Orchestral Companion Strings. Dynamic control via CC didn't work. Makes a string library useless. No support. 

SF Studio Woodwinds. Just didn't like it.


----------



## branshen (Jun 24, 2022)

Sonivox Big Bang cinematic percussion. The player just didn’t work and it wasn’t worth the time. Would gift the license but I don’t think that is an option and no one would want it anyway.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 24, 2022)

BBCSO…multiple times.

Some people speak so highly of it, so every now and then I naively try and reinstall it.

First problem is the idiotic copy protection / activation system.

If I get past that at all, I immediately uninstall once I - again - realize how limited it is in terms of dynamics.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 24, 2022)

Currently there with BFD3. However, I have not completely given up on its new owners. They have seriously lagged on the development side, rendering the software unusable for me as an Apple M1/DP user. But they are promising an Apple Silicon Native release "soon".

Time will tell if BFD ever makes it back into my workflow.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 24, 2022)

Hans Zimmer Piano. Just awful. 220GB better used for something/anything else.


----------



## kleotessard (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi!
I really like the Spitfire Labs libraries! But after the 5th license bug (I didn't do anything special or I just installed a new Labs library and... no more license even the BBCO Discover activation was gone) I was just pissed off by those repetitive activation issues. I uninstalled all Spitfire software from my computer and deleted the Labs folder and also the BBCO Discover folder. Since, I promised myself to only buy Spitfire Kontakt libraries.

I know it's not very smart but I really don't like dealing with software issues when I'm making music (or weird sounds), I keep those issues for my software developer job.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 24, 2022)

I use BBCSO Pro but switching it over to my new laptop last month was a time-consuming experience - had to contact SF customer support to rest all the libraries - then I downloaded and installed and they still did not work

After a couple days of back and forth with SF customer support, they were installed and working

However, whenever I load it in Logic, it stutters like it is going to crash and then finally opens (both in Rosetta mode and in native M1 mode)


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 24, 2022)

Albion Tundra.
Too quiet.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 24, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Albion Tundra.
> Too quiet.


I'm not sure what you expected...


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 24, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I'm not sure what you expected...


Not something at the very edge of silence.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 24, 2022)

BBCSO Core. I’ve gone on long enough in other posts on my disdain for this turd of a library. 

Century Brass. Inconsistencies galore (major pet peeve) and awful sounding higher dynamics. Low brass is pitifully anemic. 

Hollywood Orchestra. Single machine activations or iLok dongle and overpriced “extra license” discounts that are oftentimes more expensive than sales is an asshole way to operate. Sound and workflow are fine, even with Play 6, but the copy protection decision didn’t work for me with moving between a laptop and desktop constantly.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 24, 2022)

I generally don’t delete entire libraries but I’ll delete a ton of samples in sections I dislike.

Tundra's Vral Grid being one of the most unpleasant sounds to ever grace my ears

Every Sul Pont patch ever lol

The only thing I kept in Tina Guo Vol. 2 is the spiccatos and pizz

Overly noisy felt pianos where there's more felt sound than there is note usually get deleted on the spot


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 24, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I generally don’t delete entire libraries but I’ll delete a ton of samples in sections I dislike.
> 
> Tundra's Vral Grid being one of the most unpleasant sounds to ever grace my ears
> 
> ...


What! What's wrong with Sul Pont! It's one of my favorites :(

Listen to that sound! I wish more devs sampled that sorta sharp attack sul point. OT Special Bows with the accented sul pont trems is nice but I sincerely wished they did a Marcato or accented sustain as well.


Virtuoso said:


> Hans Zimmer Piano. Just awful. 220GB better used for something/anything else.


Holy cow. I knew it was a large library but didn't realize it was this large. I thought that HZ Piano wasn't that deeply sampled but now after a quick look at the mic listings.... yeah 200 makes sense. Sheesh. Wonder what the intent was with this one


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jun 24, 2022)

Chris Hein Solo Cello and Solo Violin. Can't recall the worst aspect, but I strongly disliked just about everything about them (compared to my other libraries). That was probably the last time I let other people sway me into believing I'd like something.

If I deleted anything else, the first potential candidates that spring to mind are Spitfire Kepler Orchestra, Trailer Giant, Phobos, and the entire Symphonic range, really.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 24, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Every Sul Pont patch ever lol
> 
> 
> Getsumen said:
> ...


I didn't like sul pont initially, but have grown to love it. Downloading Tina Vol. 2 now for the sul pont (and fx/spicss)!


----------



## AMBi (Jun 24, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> What! What's wrong with Sul Pont! It's one of my favorites :(
> 
> Listen to that sound! I wish more devs sampled that sorta sharp attack sul point. OT Special Bows with the accented sul pont trems is nice but I sincerely wished they did a Marcato or accented sustain as well.





Futchibon said:


> I didn't like sul pont initially, but have grown to love it. Downloading Tina Vol. 2 now for the sul pont (and fx/spicss)!


Sul Pont shorts and some textural libraries (like OACE) have made it sound pretty cool but it's mostly the scratchy static longs you'll find in a lot of libraries that I've never liked the sound of.
I guess they're not really meant to be all that pleasant so they're doing their job, but it's never really resonated with me personally.


----------



## Supremo (Jun 24, 2022)

Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings; Cinestrings Solo.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 24, 2022)

Symphony Series String Ensemble


----------



## Regentag (Jun 24, 2022)

8Dio Harmonium. Unplayable and unpleasant sound.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 24, 2022)

The crazy thing about these threads (there are threads on the worst and best VIs) is that the same ones appear in both. There have been several libraries already mentioned on here that are the core of the ones I use.

Just shows how differently we all hear sound. One person's pleasure is another person poison.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 25, 2022)

All early IK Sampletank based libraries were deleted from my rig several years ago and all of the Sampletank based libraries I chose in last years GB were never accessed downloaded or installed.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The crazy thing about these threads (there are threads on the worst and best VIs) is that the same ones appear in both. There have been several libraries already mentioned on here that are the core of the ones I use.
> 
> Just shows how differently we all hear sound. One person's pleasure is another person poison.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 25, 2022)

😀


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 25, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> What! What's wrong with Sul Pont! It's one of my favorites :(
> 
> Listen to that sound! I wish more devs sampled that sorta sharp attack sul point. OT Special Bows with the accented sul pont trems is nice but I sincerely wished they did a Marcato or accented sustain as well.
> 
> Holy cow. I knew it was a large library but didn't realize it was this large. I thought that HZ Piano wasn't that deeply sampled but now after a quick look at the mic listings.... yeah 200 makes sense. Sheesh. Wonder what the intent was with this one



I expect that once you have the recordings time aligned, you only need to edit a single mic channel, and then the rest are scripted to be chopped up and added automatically. So it's easy to add 50 mic channels which makes the library look more impressive on paper and in GB, but doesn't actually cost much more to produce than a single mic channel.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 25, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> All early IK Sampletank based libraries were deleted from my rig several years ago and all of the Sampletank based libraries I chose in last years GB were never accessed downloaded or installed.



I was just about to post this!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 25, 2022)

Nah, just for diskspace reasons.


----------



## ymouhoun (Jun 25, 2022)

SA Orchestral swarm and Alternative Solo Strings


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 25, 2022)

Spitfire's HZ Piano, Light & Sound Piano, Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2, OT String Runs, VSL Appassionata Strings and (old) Harps and Eastwest's Hollywood Winds and Strings. I don't dislike the latter - EWHO was my main orchestra for a good half a decade - its just lost its place to other string libraries and takes up needed HD space.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 25, 2022)

EWQL Gold, at the time my computer couldn’t deal with it, and the Play engine was downright horrible and clunky, the lag, the wet sound, eww, I almost gave up on virtual instruments all together.

I told her, it was me, not her 👋


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 25, 2022)

I started out with products from AIR Music Tech and IK Multimedia long before I've gotten my first version of Komplete and began my collection of 3rd party Kontakt libraries. At one point, I've also bought a copy of Garritan Personal Orchestra 4 and EWQLSO Gold. All this is pretty much forgotten these days. To me, these never sounded as good as some more recent products that I have, and the imposed workflow never really inspired me.

When it comes to Kontakt libraries, my biggest and most expensive mistake was buying a "London Symphonic Strings" by Aria Sounds through VSTBuzz as an "affordable" alternative to much more hailed strings libraries which were too expensive at the time. Probably _the_ library I didn't hesitate removing at all despite the money spent on it.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 25, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I just about to post this!




As they say twisted minds think alike!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 25, 2022)

IK Sampletank 4 Max
IK Syntronik 2

The user interface and the way you selected patches made me want to punch the screen….terrible software and the installation was farcical.

No wonder IK we’re selling it off for for $35

Deleted the lot, freed up 600GB of space and installed Falcon 2 and some soundbanks…

Order was restored to the universe.






IK Multimedia - Miroslav Philharmonik 2


SampleTank 3 is the latest version of the IK Multimedia sound and groove workstation virtual instrument with an extensive sound, instrument, and groove library




www.ikmultimedia.com





was also nuked…..other libraries blow chunks all over it….


----------



## AndyP (Jun 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> BBCSO…multiple times.
> 
> Some people speak so highly of it, so every now and then I naively try and reinstall it.
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes i did several times..
I don't think it's particularly useful to name them, since it's a personal thing. By naming them it might seem there is something wrong with them, which isn't fair towards the developers. As said by someone else in this thread.. (putting it in my own words): Pick any library, you have have user that dislike it, and users that like it. It's all a matter of personal taste, expectations, workflow etc..


----------



## LOU (Jun 25, 2022)

Just curious, what's wrong in your experience with BBCSO (besides activation issues) ?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 25, 2022)

When I dislike a library, I usually just move it off an SSD and onto a slow spinning disk. I'm probably too much of a hoarder to get rid of any of them.


----------



## Sirocco (Jun 25, 2022)

Chris Hein Ensemble strings, a lot of arts, zillion possiblities and sounds like an organ since the beggining. 

I caved with some junk libraries like one of Muze, but this was obviously blinked by gas sometimes..XD, and some other that really didn´t like after some time, not bad but not my taste and i sometimes i assume my fault and thrash them a little pity and other, wich my fault too but the developer too, too, tooo XD and i thrash them with encourage and ungry.

The IK mentioned by other users, and i see one reason wich is reversed for me too, not the library but the player.

I bought parts of the Orchestral tools Ark 5, having the 1 and 4 in Kontakt, but the use of Sine only bring to me little problems, confuss some times, re-learning somethings and workflow and lost of features, hidden or non existing fucntions because is "new", new to fuck the iser, and the same applies to the Spitfire Player, BBC discovery, wich was free, is useful for me under a Unify "script" library wich makes that i don´t need to manipulate their "new" player and enjoy the basics of the library, same applies to the core or pro.

I know that this is going to be the future way, but hey!! a player, even coping the N.I. Kontakt part by part is not so difficult, althought lawers gonna be a problem they tend to think: fucks us the customer!!....

I´m far away interested, for example, about all the new stuff of O.T., not going to regret from something really valuable for me, my taste or really, really good wich is actually not the case, but except this the new players are so weakness that i "don´t need to", the same for SF. Reverse thang: good library under bad and unfinished player maybe finish uninstalled for that not-so-simple reason.

Salute!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 25, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> When I dislike a library, I usually just move it off an SSD and onto a slow spinning disk. I'm probably too much of a hoarder to get rid of any of them.


My solution is to buy another SSD.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 25, 2022)

Spitfire Epic Strings (too drenched in reverb, and not very “epic” at all)

Liberis (before the noise floor issue was fixed)

United String of Europe (worst string library I’ve ever played)


----------



## ok_tan (Jun 25, 2022)

SA Phobos, the font too small for my ageing eyes and i was definitely not in the target group for this library, but found out too late  -


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 25, 2022)

Damn, this thread sounds like people leaving their ferarris in their 3rd garage because they couldn’t find the keys. But yeh SSD space is more valuable than TP in a pandemic. I’ve said goodbye to all my EWHO stuff , sonokenetic, spitfire, I’m finding pleasure having only 5 main libraries to play with


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 25, 2022)

IK Multimedia MODO Drums.

After spending ~€500 for it at launch, I was pretty pissed when they dropped the price significantly. As I don't need it that often, I finally deleted and sold it after finding out I needed to pay to reactivate it...


----------



## xepocal (Jun 25, 2022)

After the tenth 'Let's go fix it' prompt, several full library reinstalls, greyed out 'Reset library' buttons, a nice mail and a not so nice mail, half a year of complete inactivity on fixing bugs, I've decided that Spitfire's libraries/software will not be infecting my computer ever, ever, ever again.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> IK Multimedia MODO Drums.
> 
> After spending ~€500 for it at launch, I was pretty pissed when they dropped the price significantly. As I don't need it that often, I finally deleted and sold it after finding out I needed to pay to reactivate it...


Modo Drum was never €500….


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 25, 2022)

xepocal said:


> After the tenth 'Let's go fix it' prompt, several full library reinstalls, greyed out 'Reset library' buttons, a nice mail and a not so nice mail, half a year of complete inactivity on fixing bugs, I've decided that Spitfire's libraries/software will not be infecting my computer ever, ever, ever again.


not even the kontakt only libs? (you know the ones that don't use SF player, that do not need a reset)


----------



## easyrider (Jun 25, 2022)

xepocal said:


> After the tenth 'Let's go fix it' prompt, several full library reinstalls, greyed out 'Reset library' buttons, a nice mail and a not so nice mail, half a year of complete inactivity on fixing bugs, I've decided that Spitfire's libraries/software will not be infecting my computer ever, ever, ever again.


I’m guessing you had multiple external hard drives?


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 25, 2022)

I've had a couple things that don't make the cut as I upgrade systems over the years, usually just because something better has come along, but nothing I've deleted because I hate it. My biggest library frustrations have been because it doesn't do something I thought it could (Dominus) or because of intentional workflow choices from the dev that made it very difficult to use (CSS). Neither is useless, and neither has been deleted.

I'm surprised by how many people ARE deleting libraries instead of finding its sweet spot and keeping it on hand, and I'm surprised to see people reporting that they're deleting libraries based on their sound. The tone and sound of a library is the *only* aspect of it that we can usually actually get a decent idea of before we buy. It's also the hardest thing to change. So it's the one thing we shouldn't be compromising on. We can work around a bad workflow or inconsistent articulations. We can't work around how a library sounds. The sound is, more than anything else, the only part that makes it all the way to the listener


----------



## holywilly (Jun 25, 2022)

Audiobro’s Modern Scoring Brass, downloaded, tried writing with it, then removed permanently.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 25, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised by how many people ARE deleting libraries instead of finding its sweet spot and keeping it on hand, and I'm surprised to see people reporting that they're deleting libraries based on their sound. The tone and sound of a library is the *only* aspect of it that we can usually actually get a decent idea of before we buy. It's also the hardest thing to change. So it's the one thing we shouldn't be compromising on. We can work around a bad workflow or inconsistent articulations. We can't work around how a library sounds. The sound is, more than anything else, the only part that makes it all the way to the listener


Problem is many demos and the likes for a library are heavily processed, so in essence it's only part that library and many parts of it is not. (think sample layering with other libs, heavy fx/mix processing, external reverbs applied etc etc). So it's quite hard to detect the true sonics (lushness/warmth/etc) of said library, out of the box in all shapes and forms (mic positions e.g.). Even walkthroughs are often using additional processing (reverbs applied without telling, or even sometimes EQ settings). Then there is the youtube audio treatment, which excites the sound a bit.. etc..
I'v been burned a few times: demos sounded amazing, walkthroughs by the dev too.. but in my setup i could not achieve the same sonics as the walkthrough did. (sounded flat/dull, so i immediately knew i was in for a lot of sonic tweaking, not talking about articulations, but sonic timbre/character: and that i do not like/appreciate much if this is not clearly stated by the dev before purchasing)
Luckely most purchases are not a waste.. but occassionally it is a waste for me. So the balance between good and bad is, rough estimate: 80/20-ish


----------



## GMT (Jun 25, 2022)

The Native Instruments Symphony Series ... just horrible, but luckily got it with Komplete13,, so no biggie.
Two libraries by a deveoper I forget - Big Bang Percussion and a piano called 88 or something ... always crashed my DAW.
Quite a few others from Komplete but only because I had no need from them.
Considered deleting BBCSO a few times due to all the reset hassles I've had, but I like the strings and woodwinds a lot. The brass and percussion, however, are like fart juice taking up ssd space. 
Quite a few freebies as well. They are usually free for a reason.
This thread has reminded me that I need to sit down and make a list of all the libraries I own and maybe do a spring clean.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jun 25, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I generally don’t delete entire libraries but I’ll delete a ton of samples in sections I dislike.
> 
> Tundra's Vral Grid being one of the most unpleasant sounds to ever grace my ears
> 
> ...


I have some really nice felt libraries where the felt I feel is a little bit too dominating. It's easy enough to pull out with a dynamic EQ without otherwise affecting the sound.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Modo Drum was never €500….








You're right, I paid €16 short of €500...


----------



## rMancer (Jun 25, 2022)

I bought a few things a la carte on OT Sine but ultimately got too frustrated with the player and rage-deleted it all. Awkward, bloated, buggy mess for me.

Everything from last year's IK group buy stuff except T-Racks and SampleTron2. More bugs, bad performance, activation issues, _awful _UX, bad (way too loud/effected) preset design. And the icing was a terrible support experience made me decide to never spend another penny at IK.

This applies to both (though one more than the other): if your plugin has a web store built in, or tries to sell me stuff (or dangle unpurchased things in my face), you're an asshole.

Luckily for me, Spitfire seems to have gotten better about the "somehow palpatine returned, and your installation broke."


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Jun 25, 2022)

I might get lots of flak for this but:

Cinematic Studio Strings and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.

I didn't really delete them. Just moved them to the backup hdd. 

The legato is the best but I just couldnt gel with the dark and boxy sound and the huge delay. The vibrato of the solo strings sounds cringy.

Replaced them with Tokyo Scoring strings and BBCSO.

It's true, BBCSO does have few dynamic layers. But Im one of those who ride cc1 and cc11 at the same time. Works well for me. 🙂


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 25, 2022)

Ark 1 for Kontakt. It sounds so fantastic, that I felt frustrated to have waited so long to use it, so I deleted it…


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 25, 2022)

LOU said:


> Just curious, what's wrong in your experience with BBCSO (besides activation issues) ?


They sampled too few dynamic layers for most of the instruments.
So when you move the modwheel, you get almost exclusively a change in volume, not timbre, for a large range of the modwheel movement.


----------



## method1 (Jun 25, 2022)

I have deleted "N" multiple times but it keeps coming back.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 25, 2022)

Spitfire Studio Woodwinds took a one way trip to a far away land.....passport revoked with an immediate stipulation that it gets moved to solitary confinement if it ever finds a way back on my SSD.

Also about 80% of everything that came with my Eastwest CC+ subscription way back when. What a waste of SSD space that was.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Damn, this thread sounds like people leaving their ferarris in their 3rd garage because they couldn’t find the keys. But yeh SSD space is more valuable than TP in a pandemic. I’ve said goodbye to all my EWHO stuff , sonokenetic, spitfire, I’m finding pleasure having only 5 main libraries to play with


Interesting! Less can def be more! What’s the 5 main you’ve landed on? 

I’ve got a few groups that I pair with eachother to make it a routine but I still use a lot of different ones per my goal atm.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 25, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Spitfire Studio Woodwinds took a one way trip to a far away land.....passport revoked with an immediate stipulation that it gets moved to solitary confinement if it ever finds a way back on my SSD.
> 
> Also about 80% of everything that came with my Eastwest CC+ subscription way back when. What a waste of SSD space that was.


So... which libs still have their passports so they can stay on your ssd(s) ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2022)

I deleted Steinberg's Iconica libraries. Both the Iconica Sections & Players, and Iconica Ensembles. 

They just didn't do anything special for me, except occupy a lot of SSD space, and cause a big damage to my wallet.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 25, 2022)

I've deleted, redownloaded, reinstalled and redeleted 8Dio's Majestica and Agitato 47 times.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 25, 2022)

ok_tan said:


> SA Phobos, the font too small for my ageing eyes and i was definitely not in the target group for this library, but found out too late  -


If you ever want to give it another shot, you can increase the GUI size in the settings of Phobos.


----------



## daychase (Jun 25, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Orchestral Companion Strings. Dynamic control via CC didn't work. Makes a string library useless. No support.


Me too! The SONiVOX Orchestral Companion libraries were the first orchestral libraries I bought. I paid £9.36 for the strings, woodwinds and brass and literally never used them after trying them out for a few days. They were less stable and less convenient to use than even the Logic Pro and Kontakt Factory Library's VSL selections I was using for college.

Maybe if they had some actual proper support and a modern player I wouldn't feel this way, but as it is, the libraries aren't worth even the price I paid for them. I'm glad that it's off of Plugin Boutique now, even though they still sell it for far higher prices on KVR and their own website.

I'd give it away for free to anyone who wants it at this point, but to transfer the iLok licenses would cost more than I even paid for them to begin with! 😥

The takeaway I got from that and 8dioboe is that cheap orchestral libraries that promise you a deal that's too good to be true... usually never live up.


TomislavEP said:


> When it comes to Kontakt libraries, my biggest and most expensive mistake was buying a "London Symphonic Strings" by Aria Sounds through VSTBuzz as an "affordable" alternative to much more hailed strings libraries which were too expensive at the time. Probably _the_ library I didn't hesitate removing at all despite the money spent on it.


Learning it the hard way is how I managed to stop myself from going for this, or their LSS Solo Strings - I'm sure I would have ended up regretting it otherwise.

Contrary to most other people's opinions here, I actually do like how SampleTank's library sounds, given that I like cheesy, ROMpler-sounding plugins! But their customer support is garbage, through and through. My initial install failed to include keyswitch patches for SampleTank 4 instruments, and only after _over_ _three weeks_ of waiting after I had emailed them, they responded to me with the most nothing response that I just didn't feel like pursuing the matter any further!
Recently, I had to format the SSD that I had installed the SampleTank library on, and after backing it up and re-adding it to my SSD, I found that many of the instrument files had been corrupted somehow, and in attempting to fix it, I somehow made SampleTank stop recognizing that the ST3 library was installed altogether.

I think I'll eventually pay IK the download reactivation credit fee, but the fact that I have to do that when literally every other developer lets you redownload libraries you've purchased for free is ridiculous, and as much as I like the library itself, I loathe the SampleTank player and its developers. 😣


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 25, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> My solution is to buy another SSD.


Exactly haha


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 25, 2022)

I have deleted these in the past…..

EW Hollywood solo strings (just plain awful IMO)

EW Voices of Passion

Izotope Iris


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 25, 2022)

arcduelist said:


> It's true, BBCSO does have few dynamic layers. But Im one of those who ride cc1 and cc11 at the same time. Works well for me. 🙂


Ah, _that's_ why they do it. (I refuse to do that unless I want an al niente but I still really like BBCSO. Mind you, I'm never composing some kind of Debussyan tone poem as I assume all the BBC-haters are.)


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 25, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Currently there with BFD3. However, I have not completely given up on its new owners. They have seriously lagged on the development side, rendering the software unusable for me as an Apple M1/DP user. But they are promising an Apple Silicon Native release "soon".
> 
> Time will tell if BFD ever makes it back into my workflow.


This is always and issue when different developers take over. Many of us had hopes when Garritan bought the Giga code.
Magix hasn't wowed me when they took over Sony products.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I have deleted these in the past…..
> 
> EW Hollywood solo strings (just plain awful IMO)
> 
> ...


Ohhhh Voice of Passion was on my radar - care to share why you deleted?


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 25, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> When I dislike a library, I usually just move it off an SSD and onto a slow spinning disk. I'm probably too much of a hoarder to get rid of any of them.


I do that. I have all of my SATA ports used. I probably only need 2 1TB SSD drives and the other 2 are 2TB HDDs. I habitually bought loops to where there was 800GB. I only buy the ones with midi. I also got rid of many Reason refills.
Overlooked is installing everything that comes with a DAW. Live Suite takes up 80gb. Cubase and Studio adds a lot. Then there is Komplete. 
I should remove Halion SE. I don't plan on riding the Soundpaint train or other romplers. I still like Kontakt libraries since there is no machine limit. With Sylenth, Serum, Spire, no need for rompler synths.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm probably in the top 1% of critical library haters but... never. That's because I'm super thorough before buying. 

I had disappointments, but not to the point of not finding any use for it/deleting it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> IK Multimedia MODO Drums.
> 
> After spending ~€500 for it at launch, I was pretty pissed when they dropped the price significantly. As I don't need it that often, I finally deleted and sold it after finding out I needed to pay to reactivate it...


You should have learned that lesson long ago when buying IK. It had to be an impulse purchase. We gave so little patience when it comes to software. People make that mistake with games.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 25, 2022)

BTW how does one remove Sampletank libraries? Their structure seems messy. I meed to remove those ones that play loops. Other than that I have no issue with ST stuff. They seem to load fine on a HDD.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 25, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> You should have learned that lesson long ago when buying IK. It had to be an impulse purchase. We gave so little patience when it comes to software. People make that mistake with games.


No, it was not an impulse buy. I had little experience with buying VI's and had no previous experience with IK Multimedia. I had a need for a drumkit right at that moment and this seemed to be the perfect match. I learned the hard way and will not be purchasing anything from IK again.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 25, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> I'm probably in the top 1% of critical library haters but... never. That's because I'm super thorough before buying.
> 
> I had disappointments, but not to the point of not finding any use for it/deleting it.


But you delete Cubase projects


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 25, 2022)

Luckily I don't think I have made many library purchases that I had to regret. Over time some things will replace others, for sure, but I haven't had much buyer's regret.

Ironically though, I would mention one library, Sonokinetic Ostinato Woodwinds, which I happened to get for free at one point but poses an excellent example of what I would delete in frustration!
A perfect showcase of usability going up your ass and around the corner! The GUI is such a product of over-thinking that makes my head spin. The kicker is that it allows you to play only chords. And *only* chords. No single ostinato line. No 2-note intervals. No. What could have been a great tool for Glass-esque ostinati is so crippled by the patronizing workflow that I had to put it away in utter bewilderment. (8Dio Woodwind Ostinati and Audio Imperia Fluid Winds came to the rescue!)


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 25, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> But you delete Cubase projects


accidentally and intentionally yes!


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 25, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> So... which libs still have their passports so they can stay on your ssd(s) ?


Actually, I do a lot of research before I buy any sample library or plug in. Pretty much everything I've bought is still on my SSD and gets some use.

I knew that Spitfire Studio Woodwinds were going to be a compromise....even before I got them, but I got impatient waiting for CSW.....and Spitfire Studio Woodwinds were way worse than I thought imaginable.
If CSW had come out just a few months earlier, there is no chance no way I would have bought Spitfire Studio Woodwinds....but I didn't go with my gut that time.
Actually, if I would have got either CSW or VSL Synchron Woodwinds before Spitfire Studio Woodwinds, that would have been good enough too to keep me from buying Spitfire Studio Woodwinds.

As for the Eastwest Stuff......at least it was just a rental and not a purchase. I was brand new to buying sample libraries, and that was some of the first stuff I bought. It was a learning curve.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 25, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Mind you, I'm never composing some kind of Debussyan tone poem as I assume all the BBC-haters are.


It’s great that you’re enjoying BBCSO. Good for you


----------



## Rich4747 (Jun 25, 2022)

Sine


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 25, 2022)

Rich4747 said:


> Sine


At least it was a free thing to try out


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 25, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Ah, _that's_ why they do it. (I refuse to do that unless I want an al niente but I still really like BBCSO. Mind you, I'm never composing some kind of Debussyan tone poem as I assume all the BBC-haters are.)


We’re usually just smashing stacked timpani into war drums (the timpani itself is the mallet) while blasting every brass instrument at fff simultaneously with a choir of Howler Monkeys in mating season having a turf war. WTF is a woodwind?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 25, 2022)

method1 said:


> I have deleted "N" multiple times but it keeps coming back.



"N", the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## LinusW (Jun 26, 2022)

Only libraries I've deleted are the EW Composer Cloud stuff after quitting the sub. All libraries are kept on HDD and cloud storage, though the folders for my most used library manufacturers stay on SSDs.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 26, 2022)

- Everything from sonivox.
- Everything from AIR music technology.
- Everything from IK.
- Spitfire studio woodwinds.
- The spitfire grand piano.
- I keep BBCSO only for the percussion section and I'm too lazy to uninstall the rest.
- Kepler Orchestra made it's comeback twice already...it's a love hate relationship.
- CSS and CSSS are on an external HDD that's appropriately named "sample graveyard".

There's probably more but these are the most memorable.


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 26, 2022)

BFD3 is gone. Replaced in all projects, deleted from SSD and no longer to return.


----------



## LOU (Jun 26, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> They sampled too few dynamic layers for most of the instruments.
> So when you move the modwheel, you get almost exclusively a change in volume, not timbre, for a large range of the modwheel movement.


I see, thank you for explanation.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Denkii said:


> - Everything from sonivox.
> - Everything from AIR music technology.
> - Everything from IK.
> - Spitfire studio woodwinds.
> ...


Yeah that’s interesting regarding css and csss since they are always so well regarded. What put them in the graveyard for you and what is your go to strings?


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I deleted Steinberg's Iconica libraries. Both the Iconica Sections & Players, and Iconica Ensembles.
> 
> They just didn't do anything special for me, except occupy a lot of SSD space, and cause a big damage to my wallet.


You can sell iconica. EULA allows resale.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah that’s interesting regarding css and csss since they are always so well regarded. What put them in the graveyard for you and what is your go to strings?


Mainly the workflow. I had a a fair amount of discussions around that topic and someone always made sure to tell me that I'm just not willing or able to learn how to use the instrument but my main gripe is still how i have to work with them.

Their legato is the main appeal for me personally so the simplified patches (forgot what they are called) aren't really an option because at that point I can use anything else that i enjoy working with more.
As for the standard patches, I don't enjoy having to nudge their midi around into oblivion.
I guess it just doesn't click with me personally and that's ok.

Aside from workflow: I don't enjoy how they sound enough to make up for my gripes with them. The vibrato is often a bit much (i rarely had a problem with that though tbh. It just sometimes doesn't fit well), the tone is a bit dull and yet there is an unpleasant top end frequency in the recordings that i have to drastically take out from all of them.
And I am not a big fan of the bass short articulations. They are too sterile for me? I can't describe it with words.

I pretty much stopped using them when I got MSS which later got substituted by TSS and that's what I am using now for *studio* strings.
For emotional lines, i add some appassionata (spitfire, not vsl). Before appassionata it was vista but I haven't touched that ever since.

There's often some sunset strings (and lately nightfall strings) goodness in there, too.

For other stuff, SCS and SSS make a comeback quite regularly.

Aside from that I am still trying to get good with samplemodeling solo strings and ensembles but truth be told I fail miserably so far.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 26, 2022)

yup. most of the syntronick stuff. it uses up too much space and doesn't really get used much here.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Mainly the workflow. I had a a fair amount of discussions around that topic and someone always made sure to tell me that I'm just not willing or able to learn how to use the instrument but my main gripe is still how i have to work with them.
> 
> Their legato is the main appeal for me personally so the simplified patches (forgot what they are called) aren't really an option because at that point I can use anything else that i enjoy working with more.
> As for the standard patches, I don't enjoy having to nudge their midi around into oblivion.
> ...


Got you! Yeah that makes sense. From cinematic studio I only have csw which I love. I fine with wind lines it’s easier to work around the slow legato usually I can play a line without having to do much nudging but it is weird. But the winds have the option to shut it off and do a simplified legato which still sounds really good. It just has medium and fast tho no slow legato. But u don’t have to nudge at all. 


Yeah vista/now appasionata has become my main emotional legato and for symphonic I’ll still use a mix of bbc pro shorts or other articulations and mix with MSS as a string meat and potatoes. Sometimes mixing with the pacific freebies and also with OT special bows. 

I love sunset strings but I feel like I never use it that much because I’m just not quite set up (it’s a bit annoying with 61 keys I wish I had 88) because the switches are alittle different than anything else I use. But I recently got nightfall so I can pair them in their own sonic worlds and figure I might use sunset a lot more paired with nightfall.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> We’re usually just smashing stacked timpani into war drums (the timpani itself is the mallet) while blasting every brass instrument at fff simultaneously with a choir of Howler Monkeys in mating season having a turf war. WTF is a woodwind?


Wusswinds, i mean woodwinds are little pipe things that only leprechauns and Shire folk play. 

Barely an instrument.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Wusswinds, i mean woodwinds are little pipe things that only leprechauns and Shire folk play.
> 
> Barely an instrument.


More like woodWimps am I right?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2022)

I normally move them from prime location on an SSD to not so prime on an HDD. 

Now I have failed to load things when setting up a new computer, especially my laptop setup. But mostly, if I have room, I like options. I do have to say now that I have a two computer setup, I am trying to figure out where everything goes/is. I think I am missing an HDD with a bunch of Kontakt libraries I don't really use.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think I am missing an HDD with a bunch of Kontakt libraries I don't really use.


I like how you’re not sure if you have a missing drive (been there).


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I like how you’re not sure if you have a missing drive (been there).


Well, I have the drive. I rearranged them all when I built this new computer, but I feel like I'm missing some libraries that were on it but got moved when it was getting full. I can't find the drive I moved them to. It also could be in a folder somewhere. What's funny is that I have a bunch of libraries on multiple drives. Not sure how that happened. Been cleaning it up today. Looks like I have plenty of room for some new libraries!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> But mostly, if I have room, I like options.


But do you remember all these options? Not trying to be funny, but I have only a fraction of what a lot of people here have and I often forget what's there.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Interesting! Less can def be more! What’s the 5 main you’ve landed on?
> 
> I’ve got a few groups that I pair with eachother to make it a routine but I still use a lot of different ones per my goal atm.


Strings - css + bs
Brass - ark + csb
Trailer drums - damage 2
Piano - embertone
Synths - omni + diva

Maybe more than 5 but these are my core. More restrictions i have the faster I am cause im not browsing wasting time for the right sample. Ill do that when ive finished if i have to


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 26, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Currently there with BFD3. However, I have not completely given up on its new owners. They have seriously lagged on the development side, rendering the software unusable for me as an Apple M1/DP user. But they are promising an Apple Silicon Native release "soon".
> 
> Time will tell if BFD ever makes it back into my workflow.


I am _this 🤏 close_ to deleting the massive (200gig or so) BFD3 library off my computer, as I simply haven't used it in my 4-5 piece band mixing workflow in a couple of years now ever since I got SD3 (with loads of EZX and SDX expansions).

I've allowed it to continue decomposing on one of my SSDs in the thought that I might still use it someday, but I look at the damn workflow, routing, and odd system of building custom kits, and wonder why the heck I even bother?

Are you using SD3 yourself out of curiosity?



Sirocco said:


> I know that this is going to be the future way, but hey!! a player, even coping the N.I. Kontakt part by part is not so difficult, althought lawers gonna be a problem they tend to think: fucks us the customer!!....
> 
> I´m far away interested, for example, about all the new stuff of O.T., not going to regret from something really valuable for me, my taste or really, really good wich is actually not the case, but except this the new players are so weakness that i "don´t need to", the same for SF. Reverse thang: good library under bad and unfinished player maybe finish uninstalled for that not-so-simple reason.
> 
> Salute!



We are in a _bad_ place right now with samplers!

I wish N.I. would simply continue much needed development on Kontakt (which at this point would honestly involve rewriting the entire codebase) but at this point it's looking like there is little hope.

Or maybe by some miracle we have some genius programmers make a new open-source Kontakt replacement, with a better U.I. and more efficient engine.

In any case, one thing is now clear: Having ten different samplers for each library is NOT the way forward — it is a regression.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 26, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Maybe more than 5 but these are my core. More restrictions i have the faster I am cause im not browsing wasting time for the right sample. Ill do that when ive finished if i have to


This is the way.

Write, record, do a basic mix first, then experiment with replacing instruments after.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 26, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I generally don’t delete entire libraries but I’ll delete a ton of samples in sections I dislike.
> 
> Tundra's Vral Grid being one of the most unpleasant sounds to ever grace my ears
> 
> ...


Haha, I like you.

Some of us are told what we want, some of us already know and are not afraid to mutilate a few sample libraries (and developers if they dare stand in our way) to get it!

Also seconded on the Sul Ponts, hard pressed to think of an articulation I find more useless.
Maybe if I scored some Aleatoric thing a la 'There Will be Blood", but I digress.

You're not the hero we deserve, but certainly the one we need. 
Keep Frankensteining those libs, my guy!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> But do you remember all these options? Not trying to be funny, but I have only a fraction of what a lot of people here have and I often forget what's there.


Of course I don't. What's funny is I remember I have some inexpensive libraries and forget I have something I paid a lot of money for. But generally, I know what I have. Its usually when I buy a bunch of libraries in a short period of time I will forget I bought something. Or it comes in a bundle, which contained something I wanted and it was just a "oh that's nice to have." 

This is why I am currently working on a spreadsheet with all my libraries, programs and effects. With locations. And where the backup is.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 26, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> BTW how does one remove Sampletank libraries? Their structure seems messy. I meed to remove those ones that play loops. Other than that I have no issue with ST stuff. They seem to load fine on a HDD.


Heh, more like SampleSTANK, amirite?


----------



## cedricm (Jun 27, 2022)

The only library I ever deleted is Synthogy Ivory.
I had issue with an old iLok driver that crashed my computer and made it impossible to reboot.
Synthogy was never helpful.
The only advice I got from them was to purchase V2 with no rebate whatsoever.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 27, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> BTW how does one remove Sampletank libraries? Their structure seems messy. I meed to remove those ones that play loops. Other than that I have no issue with ST stuff. They seem to load fine on a HDD.


When you first install the Sampletank 4 program, it puts in all the names of ALL the SampleTank 4 instruments--I don't think it installs any samples at this point. Perhaps a few. Then you go through the sloow process of installing all the samples. Once you've done that, if you click on a sound, you'll get an instrument. If you don't install the samples then nothing will sound. Getting rid of the main SampleTank instruments for me has meant deleting the samples folder and also the other folders that have the names of the instruments. 

In terms of additional Sampletank instruments, they install in the conventional way--with instrument names and samples at the same time. This makes them easier to delete. 

Unlike others on this thread, I don't think that _everything _in SampleTank is garbage. Most of it I wouldn't use, but over time I have set it up to display things that I do find useful, as I may not have many or even any libraries featuring that particular instrument. The patches show up in my templates, where I can compare them to the other libraries I own. 

I take the time to cull out SampleTank because I agree that it is a hard disk eater. It's too damned big for what it offers and I understand how some people just want to dump the whole thing. 

The disadvantage of the work I put into this is I can't update it without having to start over. An update will put a full set of SampleTank instruments back. I will have to think about this when SampleTank 5 comes along. Even if I have Total Studio I may pass it up. 

I can't sign on to this blanket rejection of all things IK. SampleTank is a weak product today compared to the competition, but like Miroslav, at one point it was really important to me. I don't know what this has to do with T-RackS (which I use every day) or AmpliTube or MODO Bass or their excellent Hammond B-3X. Lately I really like Mixbox and their new T-RackS Sunset Sound and FAME reverbs. 

On the other hand, a fair critique of IK is that installation is a nightmare, and it is very easy to waste space with duplicate copies installed of various things. Other companies seem to have this worked out better.


----------



## cedricm (Jun 27, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I can't sign on to this blanket rejection of all things IK. SampleTank is a weak product today compared to the competition, but like Miroslav, at one point it was really important to me. I don't know what this has to do with T-RackS (which I use every day) or AmpliTube or MODO Bass or their excellent Hammond B-3X. Lately I really like Mixbox and their new T-RackS Sunset Sound and FAME reverbs.


Agree. I still have everything purchased, although some of it spent time on traditional hard drive.

I do not understand however why IK Multimedia still isn't using file compression or a very very bad one.
Flac, ogg vorbis and derivatives of unzip are open source and would require minimal software adjusments. It would be a huge win for all customers.

Even though I'd like updates to optimize resource consumptions, I like T-Racks modules very much. MixBox is very good. I use ARC3 room correction on a daily basis.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 27, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> When you first install the Sampletank 4 program, it puts in all the names of ALL the SampleTank 4 instruments--I don't think it installs any samples at this point. Perhaps a few. Then you go through the sloow process of installing all the samples. Once you've done that, if you click on a sound, you'll get an instrument. If you don't install the samples then nothing will sound. Getting rid of the main SampleTank instruments for me has meant deleting the samples folder and also the other folders that have the names of the instruments.
> 
> In terms of additional Sampletank instruments, they install in the conventional way--with instrument names and samples at the same time. This makes them easier to delete.
> 
> ...


Most of the stuff I want to delete is the ST3 libraries. I have everything archived and though of starting from scratch.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 27, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Agree. I still have everything purchased, although some of it spent time on traditional hard drive.
> 
> I do not understand however why IK Multimedia still isn't using file compression or a very very bad one.
> Flac, ogg vorbis and derivatives of unzip are open source and would require minimal software adjusments. It would be a huge win for all customers.
> ...


Unfortunately developers are into bloat. It's a disease. There were many games during the W7 era that came on a DVD.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 27, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> I wish N.I. would simply continue much needed development on Kontakt (which at this point would honestly involve rewriting the entire codebase) but at this point it's looking like there is little hope.


Are you sure they're not? I seriously doubt they've been doing nothing on it this whole time. Kontakt 5 came out in September 2011, and Kontakt 6 came out in October 2018. That's 7 years between major versions. It hasn't even been quite 4 years since then.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 27, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> On the other hand, a fair critique of IK is that installation is a nightmare, and it is very easy to waste space with duplicate copies installed of various things.


The installation app doesn't clean up after itself either. On a Mac if you go to Documents/IK Multimedia/IK Product Manager, you may find tens of GB of downloaded installation files just taking up space.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 27, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> When I dislike a library, I usually just move it off an SSD and onto a slow spinning disk. I'm probably too much of a hoarder to get rid of any of them.


Yep, ditto. I put together a 4-disk NAS* unit with 8TB of space and it's my main backup, but also my digital dumping ground for all things audio. All of my Eastwest and Komplete downloads currently live there, just not using them.

*Network Attached Storage (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083HJY9T8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1 (this doo-jiggy) ratcheer, just add drives)


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 27, 2022)

I deleted some free libraries, however, if I really don't like a library i usually do it the way @Sarah Mancuso mentioned: it goes on a 6TB non SSD drive.

I had many occasions, where at some point a library that I'd never used previously came in really handy for a specific project. (then again, this aspect may have only few relevance for people who mostly work in one or few specific genre(s). ) 
The more important thing with libraries is to know when not to bother with it. Using a library just to convince oneself that it can be useful is usually not a good route to go.
Also, it's important to know which libraries are a PITA regarding the workflow and rather leave them out from time critical projects. (Round robins that are out of time or out of tune are something I rather don't want to deal with when there isn't too much time...)

Nevertheless, when buying a library it's always a good thing to do some spontaneous sketches with it.
The first impression often catches the aspects of the library that were responsible for the interest in the first place.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2022)

yeah, Hollywood Opus. Several times. Too frustrating. Load issue with winds especially. not worth the HD footprint nor the subscription... for me at least.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 27, 2022)

I guess I am part of the howler monkey contingent. I deleted BBC SO Pro (and some other SF libraries too).

JADE Ethnic Orchestra is my 2nd biggest regret (after BBC SO Pro).

I only have a few things I've bought from 8dio on my SSD, most are just backed up.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 27, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Are you sure they're not? I seriously doubt they've been doing nothing on it this whole time. Kontakt 5 came out in September 2011, and Kontakt 6 came out in October 2018. That's 7 years between major versions. It hasn't even been quite 4 years since then.


They've had new versions, but the new features have been underwhelming for the last ten years to say the least.

New number versions =/= Healthy development updates

Just forces you to upgrade in order to keep using new libs 😑


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> They've had new versions, but the new features have been underwhelming for the last ten years to say the least.
> 
> New number versions =/= Healthy development updates
> 
> Just forces you to upgrade in order to keep using new libs 😑


Well maybe it is a "if it's not broke, don't fix it" thing? I mean it works decently for me. Not perfect, of course, but does work.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 27, 2022)

I've deleted libraries to make space on SSDs and saved them on old rpm drives. I don't have that many libraries tbh.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2022)

I also deleted Sampletank 3 and 4. Totally stupid and convoluted system of downloading the honestly the sounds ain't worth it. I will stick with UVI thanks.


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 27, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I guess I am part of the howler monkey contingent. I deleted BBC SO Pro (and some other SF libraries too).
> 
> JADE Ethnic Orchestra is my 2nd biggest regret (after BBC SO Pro).
> 
> I only have a few things I've bought from 8dio on my SSD, most are just backed up.


Why Jade if I may ask? It's always been on my list of definitely not needed but might be fun to have library lists.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 27, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I guess I am part of the howler monkey contingent. I deleted BBC SO Pro (and some other SF libraries too).
> 
> JADE Ethnic Orchestra is my 2nd biggest regret (after BBC SO Pro).
> 
> I only have a few things I've bought from 8dio on my SSD, most are just backed up.


What’s wrong with Jade?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 27, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I also deleted Sampletank 3 and 4. Totally stupid and convoluted system of downloading the honestly the sounds ain't worth it. I will stick with UVI thanks.


I hear you….Ik multi media business practices don’t sit right with me either….their upgrade paths are ludicrous!


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 27, 2022)

Spitfire Studio Brass

which was followed closely by Spitfire Studio Woodwinds

which was followed by Spitfire Studio Strings

(They’re not technically deleted but moved to my “Oblivion” HDD)


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Jun 27, 2022)

I've never actually deleted any libraries, even to free up space. I definitely have some libraries that I regret purchasing and simply never use--usually because the hype didn't match my experience or there was something about them I found bothersome or I just couldn't make them sound as good as the heavily processed demos.

I only have SSD sample drives and upgraded all of them a while back to double their size, so I don't have any issues these days with a shortage of sample drive space, so deletion is never a consideration for me.

But my solution to having a disappointing library is that it simply doesn't appear on my main (large) template--or on any other template, for that matter. So for me it doesn't really exist and I forget all about it since I'm always working off what is laid out in the project, which was built from a template. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## cedricm (Jun 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> The installation app doesn't clean up after itself either. On a Mac if you go to Documents/IK Multimedia/IK Product Manager, you may find tens of GB of downloaded installation files just taking up space.


That's by design. Otherwise you'll have to pay about $10/15 to purchase a download token.
Those installation files are better saved on a traditional hd.


----------



## robgb (Jun 27, 2022)

No. Otherwise I wouldn't be running out of hard drive space.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2022)

I always back up to a spinning HDD in case I want to try a library again.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 27, 2022)

method1 said:


> I have deleted "N" multiple times but it keeps coming back.


You don't delete N. N deletes you.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 27, 2022)

I wish these opinions included which computer and DAW were being used. Just sayin'


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 27, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> They've had new versions, but the new features have been underwhelming for the last ten years to say the least.
> 
> New number versions =/= Healthy development updates
> 
> Just forces you to upgrade in order to keep using new libs 😑


If you go look up what was new in Kontakt 6 when it came out, there were a lot of features though. Wavetable synthesis, bunch of new effects, GUI designer, better creator tools, etc. As for forcing you to upgrade, I think that's up to the individual developers - if they use newer features only available in the latest version of Kontakt or not.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> When I dislike a library, I usually just move it off an SSD and onto a slow spinning disk. I'm probably too much of a hoarder to get rid of any of them.


I'm too cheap. I mean, I PAID for it....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Audiobro’s Modern Scoring Brass, downloaded, tried writing with it, then removed permanently.


Expensive mistake. You REALLY couldn't find ANYTHING to like about it? That's surprising from Audiobro.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 27, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Expensive mistake. You REALLY couldn't find ANYTHING to like about it? That's surprising from Audiobro.


One thing that MSB offers exclusively is the Sfz crescendo with tempo sync, which many brass libraries are lacking. I find MSB's interface is way too complicated when designing "one instrument per track" fashion with expression map; I like simple and efficient.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 27, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Why Jade if I may ask? It's always been on my list of definitely not needed but might be fun to have library lists.


It's not all bad, the soundscapes were cool and the vocals were mostly good too. Percussion was good.

But strings and woodwinds.... I don't have it installed so this is all from memory, but uneven, poorly edited? Rushed perhaps? A bit uninspired? Like no portamento in the library at all if I remember correctly (no erhu portamento?!) and I don't remember the legato being all that great either (and I am not a legato policeman!). Phasing / multiple instruments playing for solo players. I guess I just expected more from all the praise Strezov gets around these parts. There even was a big update that was suppose to fix stuff. If you want to check some names off a list of instruments, this library has lots: Xiao, Dizi, Shakuhachi, Erhu, etc. But I don't feel like it really captured any of them well.

This is one person's opinion/experience and I'm also part of the howler monkey gang. Maybe you'll love it, but either way you can't return it haha.

Now Sonica, Ample Sound, those I love!


----------



## pranic (Jun 27, 2022)

I ended up deleting Muze Aquamarine, mostly becasue it had a huge amount of content (over 100GB) that all sounded the same to me, and a terrible UI that made it really difficult to navigate the soundscapes.


----------



## method1 (Jun 27, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> You don't delete N. N deletes you.


"N" has deleted me multiple times, but I keep coming back.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 27, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Luckily I don't think I have made many library purchases that I had to regret. Over time some things will replace others, for sure, but I haven't had much buyer's regret.
> 
> Ironically though, I would mention one library, Sonokinetic Ostinato Woodwinds, which I happened to get for free at one point but poses an excellent example of what I would delete in frustration!
> A perfect showcase of usability going up your ass and around the corner! The GUI is such a product of over-thinking that makes my head spin. The kicker is that it allows you to play only chords. And *only* chords. No single ostinato line. No 2-note intervals. No. What could have been a great tool for Glass-esque ostinati is so crippled by the patronizing workflow that I had to put it away in utter bewilderment. (8Dio Woodwind Ostinati and Audio Imperia Fluid Winds came to the rescue!)


This goes for all the Sono Ostinato series, got them all (free or cheap) deleted them all. The workflow just didn’t work in many ways, but it needing 3 note chords to work was one big one.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 28, 2022)

Drive space is cheap until you have to buy it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 28, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> Drive space is cheap until you have to buy it.


3.5 Internal drives are pretty cheap. Especially for backup drives. But you still have to store them. I've been getting the Seagate portable 5TB 2.5 drives every time they go on sale at Costco. Less than $100, but it does add up. However, I can fit them all in a plastic container on the shelf.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 28, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> 3.5 Internal drives are pretty cheap. Especially for backup drives. But you still have to store them. I've been getting the Seagate portable 5TB 2.5 drives every time they go on sale at Costco. Less than $100, but it does add up. However, I can fit them all in a plastic container on the shelf.


You also eventually run out of slots, either internal SATA slots or external USB slots, and have to invest in USB hubs or similar solutions.


----------



## lettucehat (Jun 28, 2022)

Neither frustration per se nor detestation (yikes, sorry for those who've had experiences that bad), but I did finally banish almost all Hollywood Orchestra content to my backup HDD. I like it, but its workflow and size just don't work for me, and I'm not buying the whole orchestra again on Opus.

Similar size/utility issue with Century and Adagio Strings, they have a lot to offer but that's so much hard drive space. And especially with Century being so particular in its sound: tiny ensembles, sharp sound, which has its place but not often for me. If I get into the 8TB sample drive realm they definitely would still be there.

I probably have a lot of disappointing libraries that survive on the samples drive because they're too small to bother seeking them out.


----------



## Everratic (Jun 28, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I generally don’t delete entire libraries but I’ll delete a ton of samples in sections I dislike.
> 
> Tundra's Vral Grid being one of the most unpleasant sounds to ever grace my ears
> 
> ...


I found a good use for Vral Grid here. It's not useful often, but in this case it's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 28, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> 3.5 Internal drives are pretty cheap. Especially for backup drives. But you still have to store them. I've been getting the Seagate portable 5TB 2.5 drives every time they go on sale at Costco. Less than $100, but it does add up. However, I can fit them all in a plastic container on the shelf.


They are not if you want ones covered for 5 yrs. You still can't beat WD Black or Gold drives.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 28, 2022)

Everratic said:


> I found a good use for Vral Grid here. It's not useful often, but in this case it's exactly what I was looking for.


Sounds really nice here and great track!
What are the solo strings you used on it? The shorts sound really great


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jun 28, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Are you sure they're not? I seriously doubt they've been doing nothing on it this whole time. Kontakt 5 came out in September 2011, and Kontakt 6 came out in October 2018. That's 7 years between major versions. It hasn't even been quite 4 years since then.





dzilizzi said:


> Well maybe it is a "if it's not broke, don't fix it" thing? I mean it works decently for me. Not perfect, of course, but does work.





PrimeEagle said:


> If you go look up what was new in Kontakt 6 when it came out, there were a lot of features though. Wavetable synthesis, bunch of new effects, GUI designer, better creator tools, etc. As for forcing you to upgrade, I think that's up to the individual developers - if they use newer features only available in the latest version of Kontakt or not.


I understand if you guys are playing devil's advocate or whatever, but there are literally bugs that haven't been fixed in Kontakt in 7-8 years of reporting.

The most recent one to plague me was this: External Sync Kontakt Bug, which I lost a solid day of work on.

There's actually a thread on here where the Kontakt community manager replies to my reporting of said issue by basically saying "We cannot possibly fix every bug", which for a product like Kontakt I find to be an unacceptable and lazy attitude.

So we're not just talking about the lack of development such as oh, I don't know, updating the 15-20 year old codebase, optimizing the engine, giving a scalable UI in '22, making TMPro actually usable, letting sample management/object memory properly unload from RAM when multi is cleared, or allowing different preload buffer sizes _per _instrument (wouldn't this be a simple yet remarkable change?); N.I.'s attitude towards bug fixes are IMO just as bad as a lot of modern 'Early Access' devs -- they see it as an option rather than a priority.

That being said, as bad as Kontakt's development currently is, having a dozen crappy proprietary samplers is FAR worse for about a hundred different reasons... and yet if we had proper development, all these devs would not be so quick to ditch Kontakt, me thinks.

Cheers


----------



## Everratic (Jun 28, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Sounds really nice here and great track!
> What are the solo strings you used on it? The shorts sound really great


Thanks! The solo violin is from CSSS. I downtuned it -3 in Kontakt.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 28, 2022)

Although not deleted - I just relegated BBCSO Pro and Eric Whitacre Choir (how I wish SA allowed resale but, oh well, it is what it is) to my external drive (which I only plug in from time-to-time when looking to save space on my internal storage)

I had been working on a new track and started using BBCSO Pro for the strings

I then had an idea to sub in EW Opus (I turn off the reverb and stereo doubler effect when using Opus) and, at least to my ears, noticed a marked difference in the "energy" of the track

I think I will commence using Opus for writing from now on


----------



## Lord Daknight (Nov 21, 2022)

No!
My Libraries are my precious!
Closest thing I have to daughters!

As for, uh, all those countless pianos that came bundled with the ones I actually use...
I'll use them one day, totally.


----------



## MarkKouznetsov (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes. 85-90% of -->






I've moved away from it about a year ago. I've been using CSS + CineSamples + other niche stuff. About a week ago I've decided to give it another chance. No, thanks. Not going back to this unfocused wishy-washy sound with all these inconsistencies, broken legatos (and sometimes, plain longs, just the transitions between the notes), wild shorts and BORING synths that sound the same across all their libraries, whether it's Albions, eDNA, Ambient Gutar, whatever. The difference is shocking. CS may be harder to get into/set up, but the result is worth it. Sometimes, I get used to it and think: "Oh, it's alright". Then I stumble upon other libraries and think: "Jeesus christ, thank god I've switched".

Many of SF libraries have great ideas. But when you sit down and try to program it just falls apart. OA's stuff is cool. But one you've used those waves for a minute of your track, you would probably want to switch to legatos. Or shorts. They could have given us longs at least. I don't know. But you have to switch to another library, and then the timbres and player counts don't match. So I almost never use it. Just program those waves with modweheel (CSS).

I am interested in CineSamples strings, woods and brass. But I'm kind of on the fence since I've heard different things about it. Their percussion, harp, harpsichord, pianos and that sort of stuff is excellent. Top notch. And works beautifully with CS out of the box. I would suppose their orchestral stuff is just as great?

If anyone knows, let me know.


P.S.: the fighter libraries still backed up on external HDD, you can never know.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 21, 2022)

Based on your frustrations with Spitfire, I’d hold off on CineSamples until we see what 2.0 brings.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Based on your frustrations with Spitfire, I’d hold off on CineSamples until we see what 2.0 brings.


Do you think they'll raise the price significantly with 2.0? I'm thinking I should buy in to Cinebrass Core now while it's cheap in the hopes I can get some loyalty on 2.0.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Do you think they'll raise the price significantly with 2.0? I'm thinking I should buy in to Cinebrass Core now while it's cheap in the hopes I can get some loyalty on 2.0.


Considering they raised the prices for the existing products, it’s not out of the question. Probably better to ask them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2022)

I’m gonna add Voxos to this list. While the tone is actually pretty good, everything else about it is…


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 21, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I’m gonna add Voxos to this list. While the tone is actually pretty good, everything else about it is…


Thanks for saving me $200. 🤣


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

Spitfire LABS, the NI Symphony Series stuff, Hollywood Strings Gold on Play, a lot of Komplete Ultimate (I really wanted to get into the Reaktor stuff but it's really confusing.. What the heck is "The Finger" and "The Mouth"?!).

My rule is, if it battles me more than it helps me, it's out, permanently.

Oh and one of my biggest pet peeves is when a developer forces me to download THEIR ENTIRE CATALOG of plugins even though I only have a license for one. That kind of stuff pisses me off. I'm a real neat freak and like to keep the essentials and/or things that work.

Dennis from It's Always Sunny said something one time and it's become my motto.

"Solve problems, don't cause them"

Some libraries are problem causers, others are problem solvers.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 21, 2022)

MarkKouznetsov said:


> OA's stuff is cool. But one you've used those waves for a minute of your track, you would probably want to switch to legatos. Or shorts. They could have given us longs at least. I don't know. But you have to switch to another library, and then the timbres and player counts don't match.


OACE was designed to match perfectly with SCS, both room and player sizes, as Paul says in the first minute of the walkthrough:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 21, 2022)

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I am interested in CineSamples strings, woods and brass.


If you trashed all of your SF stuff, I don’t think you’d be much further ahead.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 21, 2022)

I delete nothing (not even installers!) I am absolutely a certified data hoarder, no question about it. After MOTU Symphonic Instrument of all things was the perfect color for a particular gig, I'm convinced that any and all sound sources have their place.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AlexRuger said:


> I delete nothing (not even installers!) I am absolutely a certified data hoarder, no question about it. After MOTU Symphonic Instrument of all things was the perfect color for a particular gig, I'm convinced that any and all sound sources have their place.


We are enemies now. 

Joking of course! But that sounds like my nightmare, hoarding everything, even installers. Where do you store the installers? You at least have a dedicated folder for them? I'd never find anything in my download folder if I didn't delete the installers :(


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2022)

I've broken up with girlfriends for reasons less dramatic than "frustration and detestation". Apparently, I'm much more tolerant of sample libraries  because I think the only one I've ever seriously regretted buying and discarded was Dionysus from Muse. Terrible design and substandard sound.

That said, there are a few Spitfire libraries, I've acquired thru bundles that I haven't bothered to install. But that's simply because I don't need the sounds.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> We are enemies now.
> 
> Joking of course! But that sounds like my nightmare, hoarding everything, even installers. Where do you store the installers? You at least have a dedicated folder for them? I'd never find anything in my download folder if I didn't delete the installers :(


I keep installers of effects and programs. Kontakt libraries only require me to keep the actual library. After having to redo my computers multiple times over the years, it is actually important to have installers. Not every company has user accounts. And having to redownload everything? Yeah, no. Everything is organized in folders. The initial setup is a pain, but once it is set up, adding new stuff is easy.

I just built a server to back everything up. It is turning out to be much neater than a bunch of drives. But before that? I'd wait for sales at Costco on the Seagate 5TB portable drives. Hold a lot and don't take up much room.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2022)

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I am interested in CineSamples strings, woods and brass. But I'm kind of on the fence since I've heard different things about it. Their percussion, harp, harpsichord, pianos and that sort of stuff is excellent. Top notch. And works beautifully with CS out of the box. I would suppose their orchestral stuff is just as great?


If you haven’t given Musio a try you should give it a go to play around with some of the patches featured in their lineup.

That $20 can save you a lot of time so you don’t have to research as intensively, and save you a lot of money if you decide against it.

Musio has turned me away from some libraries I was once interested, like Cinewinds Core, but sold me on some as well, like Piano in Blue


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> If you haven’t given Musio a try you should give it a go to play around with some of the patches featured in their lineup.
> 
> That $20 can save you a lot of time so you don’t have to research as intensively, and save you a lot of money if you decide against it.
> 
> Musio has turned me away from some libraries I was once interested, like Cinewinds Core, but sold me on some as well, like Piano in Blue


Musio has existing Cinesamples stuff? Dang, I thought it was all new libraries. I haven't looked into it yet. Here's me listening to a gazillion demos on youtube and I could just download em now!


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Musio has existing Cinesamples stuff? Dang, I thought it was all new libraries. I haven't looked into it yet. Here's me listening to a gazillion demos on youtube and I could just download em now!


Yup! 
I tried the free trial when it first launched so if I remember correctly it doesn’t feature the *full* libraries, just specific patches from them.
There’s likely much more content now, as it’s continued to evolve since release.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Yup!
> I tried the free trial when it first launched so if I remember correctly it doesn’t feature the *full* libraries, just specific patches from them.
> There’s likely much more content now, as it’s continued to evolve since release.


I've already got the whole Cinesymphony downloading. The quickest I've ever gotten up off my fat ass 😂 Thanks for shedding light on this. Potentially saved me (or cost me, depending on how I get on with it) hundreds of euro😂


----------



## Paj (Nov 21, 2022)

pranic said:


> I ended up deleting Muze Aquamarine, mostly becasue it had a huge amount of content (over 100GB) that all sounded the same to me, and a terrible UI that made it really difficult to navigate the soundscapes.


I hate to throw shade but I have to agree (haven't deleted it yet because it's sitting on a 16TB drive with over 5TB free). Almost Churchillian: Never have so many features let down so many samples with so little designation and differences and so little regard for bloat.

Paj
8^}

P.S.: I wanted to add "Some chicken!"---not sure why.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 21, 2022)

SampleTank 2... because it STank


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2022)

Ben H said:


> SampleTank 2... because it STank


Here too.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Yup!
> I tried the free trial when it first launched so if I remember correctly it doesn’t feature the *full* libraries, just specific patches from them.
> There’s likely much more content now, as it’s continued to evolve since release.


Got some stuff downloaded. Not bad! I've not heard many good things about Cinewinds but, other than being a bit noisy, I thought they were pretty playable. Except the oboe, which sounds like a regular Oboe that has the flu... Super nasally, so I didn't use that. I wanted to try the harp too so I did a quick 5 minute demo. Have you got CSW?
View attachment Musio 5 Mins.mp3


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Got some stuff downloaded. Not bad! I've not heard many good things about Cinewinds but, other than being a bit noisy, I thought they were pretty playable.


Oh don't get me wrong I like the way Cinewinds sounds and plays, I just realized it's not something that added much to what I already had.
I already have CSW, 8dio Woodwinds, CineWinds Pro, AI Solo, Berlin Solists etc.
The legato holds up really well especially


Pop Corn said:


> Except the oboe, which sounds like a regular Oboe that has the flu...


lol You might like Oboe 2 more since they added it in an update after being dissatisfied with the first one.

Nice demo btw!


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I like the way Cinewinds sounds and plays, I just realized it's not something that added much to what I already had.
> I already have CSW, 8dio Woodwinds, CineWinds Pro, AI Solo, Berlin Solists etc.
> The legato holds up really well especially
> 
> ...


Oh wow, yeah, you probably don't need Cinewinds after all lol You already have my dream list! Is CSW much better than Cinewinds? I'm having a hard time justifying the extra €200 if I could get away with using Cinewinds, though I'd have to spend more time with Cinewinds first but, a good first impression so far.

Ahhh, there's only 1 of each instrument in Musio. Is Oboe 2 in Pro?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Oh wow, yeah, you probably don't need Cinewinds after all lol You already have my dream list! Is CSW much better than Cinewinds? I'm having a hard time justifying the extra €200 if I could get away with using Cinewinds, though I'd have to spend more time with Cinewinds first but, a good first impression so far.
> 
> Ahhh, there's only 1 of each instrument in Musio. Is Oboe 2 in Pro?


CSW is my favorite woodwind library but I wouldn't say it's €200+ better, so Cinewinds would still be a great pick especially if you're liking it so far.

I'd definitely be thrilled to have gotten CineWinds for $150 if I wasn't already as covered as I am.
All it's really missing is an English Horn and Alto Flute (which is in Cinewinds Pro)

Oboe 2 is in the complete version of CineWinds CORE


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> CSW is my favorite woodwind library but I wouldn't say it's €200+ better, so Cinewinds would still be a great pick especially if you're liking it so far.
> 
> I'd definitely be thrilled to have gotten CineWinds for $150 if I wasn't already as covered as I am.
> All it's really missing is an English Horn and Alto Flute (which is in Cinewinds Pro)
> ...


Many many thanks for that. See, you might save me hundreds after all


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Based on your frustrations with Spitfire, I’d hold off on CineSamples until we see what 2.0 brings.


Woodwinds with farts noise…


----------



## peterharket (Nov 22, 2022)

Absolute 5 - just deleted the entire shabam. Such a relief!


----------



## JSteel (Nov 22, 2022)

The whole EW Stuff.


----------



## TWY (Nov 22, 2022)

8Dio Agitato. Sounded really like crap and I got really agigatoed.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 22, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I’m gonna add Voxos to this list. While the tone is actually pretty good, everything else about it is…


Reminds me of a funny video from Daniel James related to Voxos. A vowel probably sounded similar to the description of the female sex organ in slang.


----------



## MarkKouznetsov (Nov 22, 2022)

But what's really wrong with CineOrchestra? is it just old? I've noticed that it's total chaos in terms of patches in CORE / PRO versions. Is the sound not that good? Or the scripting?

I really like that MGM sound. Like I've said, their other orchestral stuff is great: clear, precise, musical and focused.

The reason I'm looking at it is to have a 2nd bigger orchestra. Cinematic Studios is great, but when you clean the sound up with plugins and pull out the "original" clarity it's evident that it's small. The room is small. The player count is small. It's a bit "thin", especially brass that has no body. You can work around it with EQ and saturation and stuff, but the sound (timbre) won't change. And reverb can't really help it. It's a studio sound. It's great, but sometimes I need a bigger sound.

I want a symphonic sound. Not drowned in cathedral reverb, but just lusher and slightly bigger than Cinematic Studios. Based on the other CineSamples libraries recorded at MGM, it's just what I want.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 22, 2022)

MarkKouznetsov said:


> But what's really wrong with CineOrchestra? is it just old? I've noticed that it's total chaos in terms of patches in CORE / PRO versions. Is the sound not that good? Or the scripting?
> 
> I really like that MGM sound. Like I've said, their other orchestral stuff is great: clear, precise, musical and focused.
> 
> ...


I would assume that regarding prefered room tone many people would agree with you


----------



## sumskilz (Nov 22, 2022)

MarkKouznetsov said:


> Cinematic Studios is great, but when you clean the sound up with plugins and pull out the "original" clarity it's evident that it's small. The room is small.


Only you know what you're hearing, but the room isn't actually small. It's the Simon Leadley Scoring Stage at Trackdown which is 440 square meters. It's about the same size as Abbey Road One and Teldex. It's bigger than Teldex if you take into account ceiling height.

I don't own any of those libraries recorded there, so I can't really comment on the sound, but I sometimes wonder if there really is something about the room that sounds smaller or if it's just a result of suggestion bias from the name. In any case, Sony/MGM really is bigger than all of them at about 600 square meters.


----------



## daychase (Nov 22, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Absolute 5 - just deleted the entire shabam. Such a relief!


I was eyeing it based on the Best Service sale! May I ask what you disliked about it? 😮


----------



## MarkKouznetsov (Nov 22, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> Only you know what you're hearing, but the room isn't actually small. It's the Simon Leadley Scoring Stage at Trackdown which is 440 square meters. It's about the same size as Abbey Road One and Teldex. It's bigger than Teldex if you take into account ceiling height.
> 
> I don't own any of those libraries recorded there, so I can't really comment on the sound, but I sometimes wonder if there really is something about the room that sounds smaller or if it's just a result of suggestion bias from the name. In any case, Sony/MGM really is bigger than all of them at about 600 square meters.


parhaps, small is the wrong word. Dull is more appropriate. It's not small, you're right. And the library isn't dry.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 22, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> We are enemies now.
> 
> Joking of course! But that sounds like my nightmare, hoarding everything, even installers. Where do you store the installers? You at least have a dedicated folder for them? I'd never find anything in my download folder if I didn't delete the installers :(


I'm pretty obsessed with having good file management practices, so yes, I have a dedicated folder for them, with subfolders for the brand/vendor/manufacturer, and then the product, and then the version of the product.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 22, 2022)

Spitfire Audio Orbis (biggest regret), Orchestral Grand Piano (What the hell is this?) It came with a bundle and I deleted it immediately.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 22, 2022)

I stopped paying EW, just this. THen I came back to test it with VEP now, maybe there is a hope

I use to create REJECTED and UNUSED folders. "There is no bad sample" ( Hans Zimmer, aclaimed pop musician)

If you get into my rejected, you may get an email of the police


----------



## peterharket (Nov 22, 2022)

daychase said:


> I was eyeing it based on the Best Service sale! May I ask what you disliked about it? 😮


All of it haha  - only usable thing for me was the Groove Agent expansions, but now I have MODO Drums which sounds much better, and I am eying Superior Drummer


----------



## ymouhoun (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes : Hans Zimmer percussions and Orchestral Swarm. 
I never use these and it takes place on my SSD


----------



## muratkayi (Nov 23, 2022)

this was funny, I already voted "no", started to read the thread, came across "Sampletank" and suddenly remembered. Yes. Yes, I did.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 23, 2022)

LA session by OT.


----------



## Paj (Nov 23, 2022)

Ben H said:


> SampleTank 2... because it STank


It was indeed bizarre. I ended up with a ton of libraries from eSoundz and some really nice ones from Homegrown Sounds (no longer offered), most of which converted to ST3 and now handled even more bizarrely by ST4. The serials and downloads are still in my IKM account. Just for giggles I booted it up after I read your post and, stanky or nor not and for what it's worth, it still runs.*

Paj
8^)

*Also: Finally stopped crashing.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 23, 2022)

peterharket said:


> All of it haha  - only usable thing for me was the Groove Agent expansions, but now I have MODO Drums which sounds much better, and I am eying Superior Drummer


HALion, Groove Agent, Padshop, Backbone and Retrologue are great.


----------

